# Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5



## BIOS_Overclocker (23. Januar 2011)

*Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich tools für mein HTC HD2 (OS: Windows Mobil 6.5) programmieren kann.


----------



## Ahab (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

MS Visual Studio


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (26. Januar 2011)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> MS Visual Studio



Hast du ein Tutorial für mich?


----------



## Ahab (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Ömmm... Ich werf einfach mal das hier in den Raum:

YouTube - Visual Studio 2008: C# Tutorial: Windows Form Controls Tutorial Part 1/4 - Codecall.net

Ich arbeite nämlich eher mit Java und Eclipse, das wäre im Übrigen auch eine Empfehlung. WM 6.5 sollte ja auch zu Java kompatibel sein. 

Programmieren kannst du aber...? Welche Sprache du bevorzugst, wäre auch ganz gut zu wissen. Dann könnte dir besser geholfen werden.  Für WM 6.5/7 wird kommt eben vorwiegend C# samt .NET-Framework zum Einsatz, aber auch Java. Bei letzterem ist jedoch eine VM vonnöten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*



BIOS_Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich tools für mein HTC HD2 (OS: Windows Mobil 6.5) programmieren kann.



Kannst mir direkt mal nen cooles Spiel programmieren...


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*



Ahab schrieb:


> Welche Sprache du bevorzugst, wäre auch ganz gut zu wissen. Dann könnte dir besser geholfen werden.  Für WM 6.5/7 wird kommt eben vorwiegend C# samt .NET-Framework zum Einsatz, aber auch Java. Bei letzterem ist jedoch eine VM vonnöten.



Ich bevorzuge C# und C++.
Ich bin noch kein sehr erfahrener Programmierer.


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*



Ahab schrieb:


> MS Visual Studio



Hast du nen kostenlosen Downloadlink?


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/Express/products/phone.aspx ?


----------



## Puepue (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Dafür brauchst du aber mind. Vista, mit XP kommst du da nicht weit, falls du noch XP haben solltest
Wenn du im MSDNAA bist, oder sonstwoher die "alten" (2008) Professional-Versionen hast, gehts angeblich auch damit - Wenn du nicht soviel Ahnung von C# hast, kannst du dich mit J2ME auseinandersetze, das ist aber m.W. nach schon ziemlich veraltet, aber es gibt ein paar gute Vorlagen für Programme (Texteditor usw.)


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (27. März 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Danke


----------



## Fragile Heart (28. März 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Also wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wirst du mit der verlinkten VS Version kein Erfolg haben! Soweit ich weiß, brauchst du minimum ein VS Pro und die WinPhone 6.5 SDK (die nur ab VS Pro läuft). Die verlinkte Version ist nur für Win Phone 7.


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (30. März 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wirst du mit der verlinkten VS Version kein Erfolg haben! Soweit ich weiß, brauchst du minimum ein VS Pro und die WinPhone 6.5 SDK (die nur ab VS Pro läuft). Die verlinkte Version ist nur für Win Phone 7.


 
Hab ich auch schon festgestellt.


----------



## Puepue (30. März 2011)

*AW: Programmieren für Windows mobil 6.5*

Hast du es schonmal mit der neuen 2010er Express Version Probiert? Da gibt es ja auch extra die Phone-Tools. Die habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich noch XP habe und eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Win Vista wird da mindestens benötigt. - zu finden ist sie hier: Entwicklung für Windows Phone mit den Windows Phone Developer Tools

Wenn du bei MSDNAA bist, gibts da auch die 2008er Pro-Version


----------

